# dossier /opt/qt4/



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2009)

(Sur l'eMac Tiger en signature)
Quelqu'un sait-il à qui sert le dossier /opt/qt4/ ? J'ai viré les dossiers relatifs à KDE4, qui ne me servait pas, et j'hésite pour celui-ci : il est assez lourd, je voudrais le supprimer, mais sert-il à une autre application que KDE4 ? :rose:

Merci


----------



## Zeusviper (4 Janvier 2009)

Hello!

le dossier /opt/qt4/ est créé par un installeur kde du genre de ce qu'on trouve ici : http://mac.kde.org
ce n'est pas un chemin standard d'installation qt. il y a peu de chance que ce soit utilisé par d'autres applications. 
De toute façon, il ne te sera pas bien compliqué de réinstaller qt si besoin est.


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2009)

Merci, ça confirme ce que je pensais. Je n'ai pas installé grand chose par MacPort, donc je vais tenter de zipper d'abord, utiliser mes logiciels habituels, et puis je verrai bien&#8230;


----------

